# Best distance casting reel under $300



## YSS (Oct 13, 2021)

Looking for a good pompano casting reel for under $300 any ideas?


----------



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

Akios 656 shuttle. Have 5 shuttles of various sizes. Think it's the perfect casting reel for pompano, Whiting and pups.


----------



## retired (Oct 20, 2016)

On the cheap side if you do not want a LW I really like a Penn Squall 12........160-180 bucks. I can't knock the Akios suggestion either. I use those as well.........


----------



## BeachBob (Aug 27, 2010)

I've owned and used a diversity of long distance casting reels, that cost between $75 and $750. I currently have a pair of Rocket Reels modded Abu C3 reels in 5500 and 6500 sizes, ZzetaTuning Twin Mag 550, Akios Tourno 555 MM3, Akios 550 Shuttle, and the Akios S-Line in 556 and 656. 

I've used some of the Penn reels such as the 525mag, Squall, and Fathom. They work well, but there are things about Penn reels I don't much like, usually the hefty mass weight.

For the most part, long distance casting is mainly about technique and a proper rod. A well balanced spool in a simple Abu C3 reel with the level wind completely removed can hit some serious distance, so there's no pressing need to spend a lotta loot on a decent revolver. A caged reel with mono mag brake control will offer the bells 'n' whistles. All need to be loaded well with the right mono line and shock leader (mandatory).

For me right now, I prefer the Akios Tourno 555 MM3, with a $329/shipped price tag. Akios reels are made by Omoto. The Omoto Chief Xtreme 530 reel has all the features of the Akios Tourno reels, but for $110 less. I have one on order to test out. This OCX reel was just used to set a new American 150 gram distance record of 289 yards. I expect it'll be killer for me, too.


----------



## hunter1 (Jul 31, 2009)

Penn fathom ii Sd in your size you like.


----------



## BeachBob (Aug 27, 2010)

hunter1 said:


> Penn fathom ii Sd in your size you like.


Yes, that's a great FISHING reel, but maybe not so good as a DISTANCE reel because it uses a magnet array brake with an inset dial control on the reel's end plate that typically can never be fully turned off. Reels designed with only distance in mind are more functional with singular mono "knobby" mags that are easiest to lessen the magnetism completely off after the payload begins its journey. This points to reels such as the Akios Tourno, Omoto Chief Xtreme, any Abu C3 reel that's modified with a mono mag (Rocket Reels flat end plates prefit with a mono mag and speed spindle are a quick way to make any Abu C3 5500 or 6500 into a very good distance reel after the level wind is completely removed), and other mono mag based precision reels. If pure distance is the task, research what the winning tournament casters are using for both rods and reels, how they're set up and/or modified, and how they're used.


----------



## Matt Bizarro (Jan 26, 2016)

BeachBob said:


> …any Abu C3 reel that's modified with a mono mag (Rocket Reels flat end plates prefit with a mono mag and speed spindle are a quick way to make any Abu C3 5500 or 6500 into a very good distance reel…


Where can you get Rocket Reel parts in the US?


----------



## BeachBob (Aug 27, 2010)

Matt Bizarro said:


> Where can you get Rocket Reel parts in the US?


I don't know who sells them here in the USA, I've ordered out three times direct from RR in the UK - incredibly fast service, less than a week.






The Rocket Reel Company - Home of the TG-F1 performance reel.


Performance casting products from lubricants, bearings, to complete reels. The Rocket Reel Company has been developing world class products since 1988.




www.therocketreelcompany.com





For just an end plate the cost with shipping to the USA East coast is $68.49 and what you get is everything to convert an Abu C3 5500 or 6500 to a mono mag brake system. This includes a new spindle (since the speed bullet is integral to the new end plate). End plate color choices are black, darkish red, light blue - they do have chromed brass, but that will cost more and adds unneeded weight, I passed on that.

With yer Abu, you remove its stock end plate, remove the Entire level wind system, remove the level wind cog off the spool. I use a piece of black electrician's tape to cover up the level wind holes in the frame. Screw on the new end plate, put the new spindle in the spool, put the spool into the frame and the spindle into the end plate. On the gear side, remove the spindle end cap, screw in the gear side. The spindle cap that ya just took off, remove the spindle clip and metal plate, insert the black washer that RR sent, screw back on the cap. Done. Use the cap to set the spool free play. Use the mono mag to set the magnetic braking. Old Abu C3s will have twin centrifugal brake blocks, you can leave them in for starters. New Abu C3s have six centrifugal brake blocks, I disable four and leave two for starters. The rest is up to testing.

The cost of modifing an Abu with both the end plate and cage is around $223. For that kinda loot you can buy an Omoto Chief 530 or 630 Xtreme shipped to your door, and that'd be the better route to take, IMHO. Omoto Chief Reels For Sale

OR, you could add a mono mag to any Abu reel for between $20 and $35. I've done this many times. The mono mag needed has an angled nut to allow for the curve of a C3 end plate. I get mine from https://surfcastproshop.com/ but he's out of the angled mono mags right now, though he does have the $35 Zzeta mono mags in stock. Here is a Zzeta mono mag added to an Abu 5501 C3, note that the level wind is totally removed ...










I added in the solid cages for both of the Abu C3s that I modified. The blue and red RRs are both 6500s.


----------



## Matt Bizarro (Jan 26, 2016)

Right on. RR sounds great if I inherit an Ambassadeur or find one at a yardsale for $10, but I’m sticking with the Omoto platform for now. Great price point, and I love how I can swap parts with Akios, too.

Bob, is that an HDX in your photo? I just finished building mine (with the tournament butt - 14’) and did yellow wraps as well. What’s your critique of the rod?


----------



## BeachBob (Aug 27, 2010)

Matt Bizarro said:


> Right on. RR sounds great if I inherit an Ambassadeur or find one at a yardsale for $10, but I’m sticking with the Omoto platform for now. Great price point, and I love how I can swap parts with Akios, too.
> 
> Bob, is that an HDX in your photo? I just finished building mine (with the tournament butt - 14’) and did yellow wraps as well. What’s your critique of the rod?


Matt, that's a Breakaway Omega 10'6" - I bought the blank and taped on Minima 4 guides, added a butt cap, shrink wrapped the butt rod section, and added a Fuji coastered reel seat.

I've had both Breakaway LDX and HDX rods - great value for their price tags, better value if you buy the blank and tape on cheap Minima 4 guides, shrink on the butt tubing, add a butt cap, and then coaster on a reel that uses mono for the main line. Taping on rod guides is the way to go for me: easy, super fast, easy to change a guide. I use hot melt glue to align and low tack on the guides, then wrap with tape I get from Kwang @ www.surfcastproshop.com ... guys have been fishing for decades with taped on guides and I always thought that was kinda tacky and not as strong or durable as thread wrapped - I was way wrong.

If you Really want to get into distance casting, the rod is the first thing to spend the big dollars on and that means a Zziplex or a Century.

As to revolver reels, it will probably be Omoto that's the better value. The build quality and durability is already there, and you can't build a shuttle style reel for their OCX 530 or 630 reel's price tag. 

On The Super Cheap for a good distance reel, it's an Abu Sweden C3 reel of current build manufacture (5500 or 6500) because they have 6 centrifugal brake blocks as opposed to the older build that uses 2 brake blocks. Just remove the entire level wind mechanism, put a spot of tape on the two frame level wind holes, and that reel is good to go for reasonable distance casting once the spool bearings are cleaned and lubed with a tiny drop of TS321 or Yellow Rocket Fuel. The addition of a mono mag will take the reel up to tournament spex. I dunno how you can have a new tourney reel for that cheap. As an aside, I prefer the 5500 size - it will store more than enuf .31mm line to handle 150 gram lead, is easier on the rewind, will have the horsepower to handle drum fishing.


----------



## Don B (Jul 28, 2001)

"Looking for a good pompano casting reel for under $300 any ideas? "
My sequence in fishing reels (by my age) went:
Penn 4/0
Penn 6/0
Penn 3/0
JigMaster
Penn GS 555, GS 525, GS 535 (GS 535 mono mag favorite)
Currently Omoto 7000 CTM

I initially took the 7000 CTM to to be about the same size as a JigMaster and loaded the spool with 40 lb mono. That was a mistake. On the first cast the spool had to be stopped with about 6 turns of line on the arbor. OK, changed out the line to 30 lb mono. This time the stopped the spool with 2 layers of line on the arbor. Next was 25 lb Pro Spec and it was much better. However, it did not seem to be enough line to stop a larger fish. And finally, 150 yards of 30 lb braid backing that was topped off with 25 lb Pro Spec was perfect. The structure dictated the need for monofilament. Your needs may/will be different.

"they do have chromed brass, but that will cost more and adds unneeded weight,"
Agreed, and the aluminum brass combination is a great source of galvanic corrosion. Do a search on galvanic corrosion aluminum brass and you will find a lot of info on the subject. The worst condition occurs when you have equal amounts of both materials. I read that the north-east was the worst area for this type of corrosion. Perhaps it is due to the barrier and number of islands.

LPS has a spray that is listed as a dry lubricant, displaces water, and is a dielectric. The dielectric property should break the current path that causes galvanic corrosion. After fishing it is a good practice to snug the drag and rinse off the reel. Shake off the reel and let the reel dry for a day. Loosen the drag before storing the reel.


----------



## BeachBob (Aug 27, 2010)

I've had a quite an inventory of distance casting revolver reels over the last 6 decades and with the arrival of the Omoto Chief Xtreme, without a doubt this is the best value in a distance casting reel for field or fish - none can compete for the price tag - and comes in 5500 (530) and 6500 (630) sizes for the same $200. Fast retrieve, solid aluminum machined shuttle style cage, mono mag, and good star drag are standard. I added a Zzeta spool and hybrid bearings to speed it up for tournament casting. This is the reel that Ryan Lambert (Texas) used to set a new USA distance record of 289 yards, 150 grams, .31mm main line.


----------



## RWFishead (Jun 11, 2021)

I noticed you were looking a good pomp reel. I'm not as knowledgeable as the others who have posted a response. I do , however comm fish pomps from the beach. Imo you need a fishing reel not a distance casting reel. I love the squall II SD CS and fathom II SD CS. 15 Size works for me. The difference is their ability to handle sand and sea , more so than some nicer reels. They throw plenty far enough with a good rod and good technique. I can find parts and they can take alot of abuse. I still try new models of other reels and always looking for a better set up for pomps. For the money the penns are hard to beat for a hard environment, it won't win many casting contest but they hold up well. Just my .02 worth.


----------



## RWFishead (Jun 11, 2021)

Spend the big bucks on a quality blank , then practice, practice.


----------



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

Old thread. But can't go wrong with a $150 akios 656 for a pomp reel.


----------



## RWFishead (Jun 11, 2021)

I can't buy 656s for that.150 dollar squalls work for an old farm like me.


----------



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

RWFishead said:


> I can't buy 656s for that.150 dollar squalls work for an old farm like me.


No you're right. I was going to post a link for you, but they have gone up in price $75 from the last time i bought one ... i guess 2 years ago.. also cant seem to be able to find the basic 656 ctm, every one of them is an "edition " reel.


----------



## BeachBob (Aug 27, 2010)

*OMOTO* ... the best value and performance in a revolving spool reel for surfcasting. I see them selling right now for $138 + shipping from Hawaii.


----------



## retired (Oct 20, 2016)

I have a friend that is retired and as a past time scours every pawn shop know to man.........He calls, sends pic. I reply whether to get it. Unreal at the fabulous deals that guy has brought home to me. Last week it was a Penn squall 2, 12 size. Looked like new. 75 bucks.......I take him out to diner occasionally and return the favors often.


----------



## RWFishead (Jun 11, 2021)

Thanks Bob, I'm ordering the 630CXS. Shipping 21$ and 2 to 7 days. Always will to try new stuff.


----------



## Matt Bizarro (Jan 26, 2016)

RWFishead said:


> Thanks Bob, I'm ordering the 630CXS. Shipping 21$ and 2 to 7 days. Always will to try new stuff.


If it’s for fishing, be aware there’s no line-out alarm. Also, I believe it comes with the incremental magnet array, which I’d prefer over a monomag for fishing, but check with the owner to make sure. He might be able to do some minor customization before shipping.


----------



## RWFishead (Jun 11, 2021)

Don't really need clicker, don't use it myself. Normally I don't adjust mags in flight when fishing. Cant wait to try it.


----------



## retired (Oct 20, 2016)

BeachBob said:


> *OMOTO* ... the best value and performance in a revolving spool reel for surfcasting. I see them selling right now for $138 + shipping from Hawaii.


Bob, I was going to tell him to hold on, you occasionally have a fire sale and put up some great reels...


----------



## mikebasnite (3 mo ago)

Best bang for the buck for distance and durability and good drag and be able to handle to some serious abuse for pier and surf elements. 

My opinion would be the Penn Phantom CS 15 and 12 reels mag. Penn squalls 15 12 reels and 525 reels.


----------



## RWFishead (Jun 11, 2021)

That's what I said, lol. Good bang for your buck.


----------



## BeachBob (Aug 27, 2010)

RWFishead said:


> Thanks Bob, I'm ordering the 630CXS. Shipping 21$ and 2 to 7 days. Always will to try new stuff.


Awesome reel, congrats! Mag array or mono mag?

I have a pair of Omoto Chief 6000 CT reels coming, both will get Zzeta mono mags.


----------



## RWFishead (Jun 11, 2021)

Mag array, fishing reel


----------



## BeachBob (Aug 27, 2010)

RWFishead said:


> Mag array, fishing reel


----------

